#ubuntu-ro 2011-07-06
<ss_> Hello. Please visit my website http://cd-keys.webs.com and give me some feedback. :)
<ss_> Hello. Please visit my website http://cd-keys.webs.com and give me some feedback. :)
<ss_> Hello. Please visit my website http://cd-keys.webs.com and give me some feedback. :)
<ss_> Hello. Please visit my website http://cd-keys.webs.com and give me some feedback. :)
<ss_> Hello. Please visit my website http://cd-keys.webs.com and give me some feedback. :)
<ss_> Hello. Please visit my website http://cd-keys.webs.com and give me some feedback. :)
<ss_> Hello. Please visit my website http://cd-keys.webs.com and give me some feedback. :)
<ss_> Hello. Please visit my website http://cd-keys.webs.com and give me some feedback. :)
<ss_> Hello. Please visit my website http://cd-keys.webs.com and give me some feedback. :)
<ss_> Hello. Please visit my website http://cd-keys.webs.com and give me some feedback. :)
<ss_> Hello. Please visit my website http://cd-keys.webs.com and give me some feedback. :)
<ss_> Hello. Please visit my website http://cd-keys.webs.com and give me some feedback. :)
<ss_> Hello. Please visit my website http://cd-keys.webs.com and give me some feedback. :)
<ss_> Hello. Please visit my website http://cd-keys.webs.com and give me some feedback. :)
<ss_> Hello. Please visit my website http://cd-keys.webs.com and give me some feedback. :)
<ss_> Hello. Please visit my website http://cd-keys.webs.com and give me some feedback. :)
<ss_> Hello. Please visit my website http://cd-keys.webs.com and give me some feedback. :)
<ss_> Hello. Please visit my website http://cd-keys.webs.com and give me some feedback. :)
<ss_> Hello. Please visit my website http://cd-keys.webs.com and give me some feedback. :)
<ss_> Hello. Please visit my website http://cd-keys.webs.com and give me some feedback. :)
<ss_> Hello. Please visit my website http://cd-keys.webs.com and give me some feedback. :)
<ss_> Hello. Please visit my website http://cd-keys.webs.com and give me some feedback. :)
<ss_> Hello. Please visit my website http://cd-keys.webs.com and give me some feedback. :)
<ss_> Hello. Please visit my website http://cd-keys.webs.com and give me some feedback. :)
<budy_> salut
<budy_> e cineva on care sa ma poata ajuta
<budy_> ?!
#ubuntu-ro 2011-07-07
<kmeleonwap> buna
<nkn> salut
<kmeleonwap> nu stiti cum se poate seta sa am mai mulde desktopuri?
<kmeleonwap> in linux mint 11?
<kmeleonwap> :D
<nkn> nu merge din ccsm?
<kmeleonwap> nu
<kmeleonwap> din linie de comanda nu e vreo optiune?
<nkn> folosesti metacity sau compiz?
<nkn> sau altceva
<kmeleonwap> compiz
<nkn> si nu merge din Desktop Size de la General Options din ccsm?
<kmeleonwap> nu
<nkn> ai incercat sa faci schimbarile si sa repornesti x.org ?
<kmeleonwap> mnu
<kmeleonwap> cum sa il repornesc?
<kmeleonwap> am dat restart la comp
<kmeleonwap> si tot nu o pus 4 desktopuri 
<kmeleonwap> acum nustiu ce am facut de la compiz fusion icon, am selectat indirect rendering
<kmeleonwap> si parca merge mai bine grafica
<nkn> folosesti gnome?
<kmeleonwap> da
<kmeleonwap> dar cum e linux mint 11.04 poate au scos aia cu desktopurile
<kmeleonwap> ca astia in mint nu au pastrat unity
<nkn> poti deschide gconf-editor si la apps>compiz>general>screen0>options ar trebuii sa ai vsize si hsize
<kmeleonwap> doar hsize am
<kmeleonwap> si acolo scrie 4
<kmeleonwap> iar cand apas alt f2 , nu imi apare bara aia sa tastez o comanda
<kmeleonwap> la compiz-1>general>screen0>options am si hsize si number of desktops si vsize
<kmeleonwap> si active plugins
<nkn> editeaza valorile ca sa adaugi mai multe, valorile de la vsize si hsize
<kmeleonwap> la care?
<kmeleonwap> cum adica?
<nkn> iar caseta de run cand apesi ALT+F2 nu apare daca nu ai gnome-panel pornit
<nkn> dai dublu click pe vsize si scrii cate desktop-uri vrei sa fie pe verticala si pe hsize cate vrei sa fie pe orizontala
<kmeleonwap> dar ai citit ce am scris mai sus?
<kmeleonwap> doar hsize am
<kmeleonwap> la compiz-1>general>screen0>options am si hsize si number of desktops si vsize
<nkn> da, schimba la compiz - 1
<kmeleonwap> poi nu tre sa fie si dincolo?
<kmeleonwap> ca la copiz-1 sunt puse la hsize 2, la v size 2, si la number of desktop 4
<kmeleonwap> gata am pus
<kmeleonwap> 4 in loc de 2
<kmeleonwap> si e ok
<kmeleonwap> :D
<kmeleonwap> ms tare mult
<nkn> daca apesi ALT+CTRL+sageti nu schimba desktopul?
<nkn> ok
<kmeleonwap> poi gnome panel e pornit din moment ce am bara jos, nu?
<kmeleonwap> :D
<kmeleonwap> dar aia cu alt+f2 nu merge
<kmeleonwap> mi-ar placea sa reusesc sa o fac iar sa mearga
<nkn> comanda pentru a pornii acea casuta este "gnome-panel-control --run-dialog"
<kmeleonwap> sa scriu asta in terminal?
<nkn> daca nu merge, atunci instaleaza openbox, sudo apt-get install openbox si dupa ar trebuii sa mearga sa se deschida
<nkn> da
<kmeleonwap> Momentan, programul 'gnome-panel-control' nu este instalat.  Îl puteți instala prin rularea:
<kmeleonwap> sudo apt-get install openbox
<nkn> deci instaleaza openbox
<kmeleonwap> ok ms
<kmeleonwap> :)
<nkn> si vezi dupa daca merge
<kmeleonwap> am net slab si va dura putin 
<kmeleonwap> :)
<kmeleonwap> am instalat
<kmeleonwap> cu comanda ce mi-ai dato in terminal merge
<kmeleonwap> dar cand apas alt+f2 nu
<nkn> poti sa te duci in meniu la preferences, keyboard shortcuts, dai disable la Show the panel's "Run Application" dialog box, ca sa dai disable doar selectezi sa editezi scurtatura si apesi pe backspace
<nkn> apoi dai add, scrii un nume care il vrei, la comanda scrii comanda respectiva, dai click pe apply si apoi ii setezi o scurtatura, ALT+F2 in cazul tau
<kmeleonwap> era dezactivata de acolo
<kmeleonwap> :D
<kmeleonwap> mai am o chestie care nu merge
<kmeleonwap> la laptop pot sa schimb luminozitatea ecranului apasand tasta FN si apoi f7 sau f6
<kmeleonwap> si nu merge
<nkn> celalalte taste FN merg?
<kmeleonwap> nu prea
<kmeleonwap> cea de suspendare vad ca merge
<nkn> din cate am gasit pe internet, ai putea edita grub, din terminal "sudo gedit /etc/default/grub" si sa adaugi la linia "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT" dupa = in acele ghilimele "acpi_osi=Linux" ca sa fie ceva de genu GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash  acpi_osi=Linux"  sau daca nu merge, in loc de Linux scrii "vendor" adica ceva de genu GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=vendor"
<nkn> salvezi si scrii in terminal "sudo update-grub", dai restart si ar trebuii sa mearga, nu stiu daca o sa mearga sigur, nu am incercat asa ceva
<kmeleonwap> ai mai scris ceva?
<kmeleonwap> ca am tot iesit
<kmeleonwap> si nu am vazut
<nkn> din cate am gasit pe internet, ai putea edita grub, din terminal "sudo gedit /etc/default/grub" si sa adaugi la linia "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT" dupa = in acele ghilimele "acpi_osi=Linux" ca sa fie ceva de genu GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash  acpi_osi=Linux"  sau daca nu merge, in loc de Linux scrii "vendor" adica ceva de genu GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=vendor"
<nkn> salvezi si scrii in terminal "sudo update-grub", dai restart si ar trebuii sa mearga, nu stiu daca o sa mearga sigur, nu am incercat asa ceva
<kmeleonwap> poi nu vad ce legatura ar avea asta cu grubul....
<nkn> asa au rezolvat multi problema la eee pc, asa cum am zis, nu am incercat asa ceva
<roicho> test
#ubuntu-ro 2011-07-08
<searching> buna seara
<searching> e cineva online?
#ubuntu-ro 2011-07-09
<kmeleonwap> salutare
<kmeleonwap> vreau sa va intreb ceva
<kmeleonwap> eu am rotita de la volum in partea din fata si cand tin laptopul in brate se tot schimba volumul ca se invarte rotita
<kmeleonwap> pot sa o dezactivez in vreun fel?
<kmeleonwap> peurma as vrea sa stiu, in pidgin, cand vorbesc cu mai multi, foecare conversatie apare in alt tab.... exista vreo combinatie de taste prin care sa schimb intre taburi?
<alinrus> alt+nr
<nkn> CTRL+TAB schimbi tab-urile, la fel si in browser, cu volumul poti incerca sa schimbi scurtatura din keyboard shortcuts
<alinrus> alt+1 .. 
<alinrus> schimbi tab-urile in pidgin
<alinrus> aia cu rotita nu stiu
<nkn> da merge si cu ALT+#
<kmeleonwap> aha
<kmeleonwap> o sa testez acum
<kmeleonwap> merge
<kmeleonwap> :D
<kmeleonwap> ms mult
<kmeleonwap> si am reusit sa anulez si rotita
<kmeleonwap> :D
<kmeleonwap> dar
<kmeleonwap> pot pune o combinatie de taste?
<kmeleonwap> pt volum?
<kmeleonwap> :D
<kmeleonwap> de acolo?
<kmeleonwap> :D
<kmeleonwap> am reusit sa pun alte combinatii
<kmeleonwap> :D
<kmeleonwap> va multumesc
<kmeleonwap> dar daca de acolo se pot seta scurtaturile....
<kmeleonwap> cum pot sa setez de acolo combinatii de taste pt luminozitatea ecranului
<kmeleonwap> ca cu FN+F6 respectiv FN+F7 nu merge
#ubuntu-ro 2011-07-10
<nkn> a-ti folosit vreunu puppy linux?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-07-02
<RomeoAva>  Va rod frumos! Ma ajuta cineva sa fa fac un download si o instalare din Terminal?
<RomeoAva> Ce se mai aude cu noua versiune Ubuntu 12.04? Eu am un 11.10 si am mari probleme cu o multifunctionala Samsung. Credeti ca ar fi bine sa trec pe 12.04? Multumesc!
#ubuntu-ro 2012-07-04
<Lungu> Buna seara
<triad> seara buna
#ubuntu-ro 2013-07-02
<ovidiu-florin> mă, da' știu că-i liniște aici
<ovidiu-florin> nu am mai auzit un pâs de aici de nici nu mai știu când
<ovidiu-florin> ce s-a întâmplat?
#ubuntu-ro 2014-06-30
<unkn-error> a instalat cineva de aici ubuntu cu wubi in windows 8?
#ubuntu-ro 2014-07-01
<King^VooDoo> :|
#ubuntu-ro 2014-07-03
<crismblog> `seara bună
<FlowRiser> crismblog, salut
#ubuntu-ro 2014-07-04
<crismblog> `neața
#ubuntu-ro 2014-07-05
<crismblog> `neața
<FlowRiser> crismblog, neata
<crismblog> Noul sit www.crismblog.ro
#ubuntu-ro 2018-07-08
<kristian_on_linu> hi
<void9> hello
